# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Độ thước cho máy tiện mini

## Lenamhai

Rảnh quá dọn nhà lôi mấy cây thứoc cùi ra độ cho máy tiện cũ để khỏi phải đo tới đo lui

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------


## CKD

China có bán bộ DRO cho mấy cái này á anh. Chắc cũng vài xị hơn thôi à, số to dễ đọc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenamhai

Có link bán không CKD, chứ mua bộ thước quang đau bụng quá

----------


## CKD

Taobao đầy mà a.
Nó cũng là mấy cây digital caliper thôi. Nhưng nó không có màn hình mà gom lại 2-3 cây vào cái DRO chung.

Thấy tụi tây hay dùng. Độ bền thì không rỏ a.

----------

Lenamhai

----------


## huanpt

Chế đi, code arduino có sẵn mà.
Nhưng mà cái thước chị na nó nhiễu dữ, máy mà xài biến tần nữa thì coi như xong.

Mấy con này làm rồi, nghịch tạm thì ok, chuyển sang mấy con Mitutoyo mà lười chưa có vọc cái protocol của nó.

----------

Lenamhai

----------


## CKD

> Chế đi, code arduino có sẵn mà.
> Nhưng mà cái thước chị na nó nhiễu dữ, máy mà xài biến tần nữa thì coi như xong.
> 
> Mấy con này làm rồi, nghịch tạm thì ok, chuyển sang mấy con Mitutoyo mà lười chưa có vọc cái protocol của nó.


Myto không có mà dùng, lắp vào đó sang dữ a  :Smile: 
Đồ nó làm sẵn đẹp mà rẻ. Arduino làm gì cho nó nhọc công mà xí  :Big Grin: 

Còn chống noise thì mình làm liệu có good hơn mua ko nhể?

----------

Lenamhai

----------


## Lenamhai

Cái máy jet tools cùi mà độ Mitutoyo thì tội cho thằng nhật quá

----------


## huanpt

> Cái máy jet tools cùi mà độ Mitutoyo thì tội cho thằng nhật quá


Em mua được 1 ít motutoyo nước hết điện còn anh.  :Smile:  Chứ ai chơi đồ mới chi

----------


## Lenamhai

nhà có điều kiện thì tiếc gì mấy thứ cùi bắp này hehe, nói chứ cái khó ló cái ngu thôi Huân. 
Vậy mới học hỏi kiến thức của mấy đại ka chứ

----------


## Lenamhai

Dự án độ lên cnc mà 5 năm rồi chưa làm được.

----------

